# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل در نصب sql server 2016 !!!!!!حتما ی نگاه بندازید مهمه

## bisbis10

ویندوزم 10 هست این sql server هم تازه دانلود کردم گفته بودن که روی ویندوز 10 وژن 2016 بگیرید
توی این قسمت خطا میده؟؟
کسی میدونه واسه چی؟Untitled.png

----------


## bisbis10

کسی نیمدونه؟؟؟؟
 :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## bisbis10

تو قسمت نصبش تیک polybase رو برداشتم درست شد
نمیدونم polybase چی هست
توی سایت های فارسی که نبود ی چنتا اینگلیسی خوندم که دیدم به کار من نمیاد این ویژگی
اگه کسی اطلاعات بیشتری راجبش داره لطفا مطرح کنه

----------


## hamid59022

سلام فکر کنم مربوط به نصب روی چند کامپیوتر بشه

----------


## alireza hashemi

سلام ببخشید سوالم رو اینجا مطرح میکنم.
sql server 2016 enterprise روی windows 10 نصب میشه یا اینکه باید نسخه ی دیگه ای از اون رو برای windows 10 بگیریم؟

----------


## khoshblagh

با سلام
من sql server 2012 enterprise را روی ویندوز سون نصب و استفاده میکنم. پس نباید مشکلی برای نصب sql server 2016 enterprise بروی windows 10 وجود داشته باشد. متشکرم

----------


## alireza hashemi

مرسی از پاسختون.
ولی این لینک من رو به شک انداخته.
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms143506.aspx

----------


## khoshblagh

با سلام 
منظورتان کدام قسمت لینک فوق. اگر ماشین شما دارای سخت افزارهای ارائه شده مثلا 2 سال اخیر باشد ، قطعا حداقل های مورد نیاز را دارد.متشکرم

----------


## alireza hashemi

Capture.PNG


Capture1.PNG

----------


## Danial_abdi

من نسخه 2016 رو در win 8.1 - 64bit نصب کردم بدون کوچکترین مشکلی  :تشویق:  . سی دی هم مال شرکت گردو بود. موقع نصب تیک دو جا رو باید برداری. برای R بود که میگفت نصب نکنه

----------


## dadobdad

SQL SERVER 2016 رویت 8.1 و 10 نصب میشهروی سون نصب نمیشه
خودم هم ی سئوال دارم که SQL SERVER 2019  رو میشه روی سیستم های 32 بیتی نصب کرد یا نمیشه؟

----------


## dadobdad

SQL SERVER 2016 منظورم بود

----------


## kingdom

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی من میخوام sql server 2016 رو ویندوز 10 نصب کنم. که به مشکل زیر برخوردم هر بار که میخواد کامپوننت های sql server نصب کنه.اگه کسی اطلاعی راجع به حل این مشکل داره لطفا کمک کنه
Capture.JPG

----------


## Beginner67

لطفا منم راهنمایی کنید:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ql-server-2016

----------


## H.Jafari

http://www.bekrpardazan.com/%D8%B1%D...l-server-2016/

----------

